# Pgm's shortage near?



## Froggy (Jan 25, 2008)

I just read Russia cut off all sales of pgm's that include all cat material,,,,, wonder if it would be better to hold onto them for awhile?


----------



## loco (Jan 25, 2008)

if you can afford to there will be some money in it for sure. From reports on kitco it appears the next 4 months or so should prove to be a worth while investment. They shut down a gold/platinum mine due to power supply issues and some flooding. and they say it will probably take about 4 months to get to full production. Plus not to mention the fact they were already anouncing a demand shortage anyways which they comment should push auto manufacturers to seek out a method to use more palladium that platinum for converters.

so providing these reports hold true there will could be some money to be made even if only in short order.


----------



## Irons (Jan 25, 2008)

on hold until March.

Don't sell any Gold or PGMs unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess this means we should hourd as many converters as possible.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 28, 2008)

On the contrary. I expect sharp
fall any future time with the electric 
veicle, despite all the criticism
I have against in its present form 
- doesn't need converter


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2008)

Prices on these metals are insane now!!

I can't believe the jump today!!


----------

